# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Google I/O, annual developer conference, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Google Inc.

events.google.com/io

Google I/O on Wikipedia

Google I/O 2021 - May 18–20, 2021, online

Google I/O 2019 - May 7–9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google I/O 2019 full Livestream

Streamed live on May 7, 2019




> Starts at 4:40
> See Google CEO Sundar Pichai's keynote as he unveils new products and services from the tech giant, live from the Shoreline Amphitheater in Mountain View, California. CNET's team coverage will be hosted by Iyaz Akhtar, Vanessa Hand Orellana and Patrick Holland beginning at 9:30 a.m. PT.

----------


## Airicist

Google I/O 2019 highlights

Published on May 7, 2019




> CEO Sundar Pichai launches this year's Google I/O with updates to improve privacy on Android OS, as well as new products such as the Google Nest Hub Max smart display and the Pixel 3A and 3A XL phones.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google I/O 2021: The news from Google's developers conference"
Watch here as Google unveils upcoming hardware and software, like Android 12 and Pixel Buds.

by Lori Grunin, Lexy Savvides
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Google Keynote (Google I/O ‘21)

Streamed live  May 18, 2021




> Tune in to find out about how we're furthering our mission to organize the world’s information and make it universally accessible and useful.
> 
> To watch this keynote without American Sign Language (ASL) interpretation, please click here:
> https://youtu.be/XFFrahd05OM
> 
> 46:44 Opening Film
> 48:01 Introduction, Sundar Pichai
> 53:48 Workspace
> 1:21:36 Safer With Google
> ...

----------

